# duc's Swing Trades



## ducati916 (30 April 2021)

So having taken some inspiration from the Dump It thread and Mr @Skate 'trend trading' admonitions, I am experimenting with some swing trades.

Entered today:

Long GBP @ 1077.55
Long Gasoline @ 2.1040
Long HYG @ $87.43
Long XLE @ $50.55
Long XLB @ $83.12


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (30 April 2021)

Included on this thread will be swing trade short positions. I don't have any current short swing positions, but BTC is setting up for a short. The signal might trigger tomorrow, but given that it is then the w/e, I'm not so sure I have the balls to short it into the w/e.


jog on
duc


----------



## barney (30 April 2021)

ducati916 said:


> I am experimenting with some




Looking forward to it Mr @ducati916


----------



## ducati916 (1 May 2021)

ducati916 said:


> So having taken some inspiration from the Dump It thread and Mr @Skate 'trend trading' admonitions, I am experimenting with some swing trades.
> 
> Entered today:
> 
> ...





So closed: GBP & Gasoline for a loss.

Added SPY Short @ $417.51
Long TAN @ $83.95
Long XLU @ $66.38

jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (1 May 2021)

ducati916 said:


> Included on this thread will be swing trade short positions. I don't have any current short swing positions, but BTC is setting up for a short. The signal might trigger tomorrow, but given that it is then the w/e, I'm not so sure I have the balls to short it into the w/e.
> 
> 
> jog on
> duc






ducati916 said:


> So closed: GBP & Gasoline for a loss.
> 
> Added SPY Short @ $417.51
> Long TAN @ $83.95
> ...



Do you do this via coded system  or purely discretionary-ly?
I like the idea of swing trades as you can pursue these even in a choppy or falling market.keep us informed


----------



## ducati916 (1 May 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Do you do this via coded system  or purely discretionary-ly?
> I like the idea of swing trades as you can pursue these even in a choppy or falling market.keep us informed




Discretionary.

I'll be trading stocks, currencies and commodities. Stocks and commodities should work out ok, currencies still struggling to find a happy medium. They should work well as they trend, but not so much (success) to date.

I was going to add 1 more trade. By the time I had decided, the commodity markets were closed. I do remember something about them closing early, so next week at some point I'll add a new commodity trade.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (1 May 2021)

Added Long NFLX @ $512.27


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (2 May 2021)

So having had some time over the w/e (Saturday) to (a) do a little research and (b) apply that research the following resulted.

(i) I like the systems traders approach in stock picking. That is to say that it is automated. The scans pick the stocks that fit your back tested criteria and you buy them. 

(ii) Studies (over the last 40yrs) have shown that a simple algorithm outperforms an 'expert' in 'prediction' across all manner of specialties. Therefore, a simple algorithm will likely pick stocks (certainly more consistently) that have certain characteristics that have the potential to outperform in the short-term, ie. the next 3/4 weeks max. So I have that simple algorithm, this thread is a live test of that. This has therefore become somewhat of a hybrid methodology.

(iii) So the scan threw up about 12 candidates. That is a manageable number. This is in addition to probably 20 ETFs that I monitor on a daily basis. Of those 12 candidates, I put them through a further 3 step process. Of these 2 are objective and 1 subjective.

(iv) Select the ones that I like best.

So come Monday, I'll close TAN and replace with ORCL. I will also add a new position in NKE. TAN was a selection by myself during Friday's market. After having a think about (all of the above) I tested my open positions against some of the scanned candidates: TAN is horrible as compared to ORCL. on paper. Whereas I like NFLX although it didn't actually show up in the scan.


jog on
duc


----------



## Skate (2 May 2021)

ducati916 said:


> *CONDENSED*
> (1) I like the systems traders approach in stock picking.
> (2) A simple algorithm outperforms an 'expert' in 'prediction' across all manner of specialties.
> (3) Therefore, a simple algorithm will pick the stocks
> ...




@ducati916, I like the idea. I've condensed you bullet points with a "slight arrangement" for added clarity.

*Item (5)*
(a) What criteria will you use to "Select the ones that I like best"? or
(b) Will it be discretionary?
(c) With Amibroker, "PositionScore" handles this procedure for us. (Ranking of signals)

*No discretionary for me*
The 50/50 - 80 rule scares me to death.

*50/50 - 80 rule*
The 50/50-80 rule simply states - when there is a 50% chance of getting it right (given the choice of the call) you will be wrong 80% of the time. Meaning I wouldn't trust myself making a discretionary call (I don't process those skills - where I believe you do).



ducati916 said:


> Well I'm closer to the 100% currently.
> 
> jog on
> duc








__





						duc's Commodity Trading Thread
					

In part to keep everything in one thread, in part not to pollute others' threads with issues that pertain to trading, but not on topic for that thread.  So two current positions:  (a) Short Oil; and (b) Long Gold.  I'll use the COT data to trade the positions. I'll not ignore the technicals, but...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




*Image this*
Could you imagine leaving a trading decision in my hands?

Skate.


----------



## ducati916 (2 May 2021)

Skate said:


> @ducati916, I like the idea. I've condensed you bullet points with a "slight arrangement" for added clarity.
> 
> *Item (5)*
> (a) What criteria will you use to "Select the ones that I like best"? or
> ...




My initial scan is more of a fundamental scan. Essentially I want mega-caps and large caps that exceed a combination of (i) earnings growth, (ii) dividend yield divided by their P/E: of the S&P500 by at least a factor of 2. The higher the better. Then in addition I want a slight sell-off, ie. technically, below their 20day EMA, but above their 50day EMA.

That provides the candidates. I then run them through 3 chart based analyses. (i) they are currently demonstrating outperformance as against SPY, (ii) they are in an uptrend and (iii) there is a spread.

If there are many candidates that pass through the technical screening process, then I take the highest on the fundamental basis as this is essentially a hybrid of growth and value. So the discretionary element is pretty low. It is pretty much limited to step (ii) & (iii) in the 3 chart based tests. The uptrend may 'look' dodgy or the spread too tight.

These are for individual stocks. I have a preference for ETFs as they eliminate to a large extent the 'bad news' in an individual name, which can demolish all of the above immediately. Although I follow 20+ ETFs, not all are tradable at any given point for this strategy, hence the meandering into individual names.


jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (2 May 2021)

Wish i could help but i do not have the US data so can not code that algorithm


----------



## ducati916 (4 May 2021)

So bought ORCL @ $77.01.

I sold XLU as it had already hit my profit target. I'm hanging onto TAN. Currently showing me a loss, but, I like its 'potential'. So I think (always a dangerous position) that I am early and it will turnaround (another dangerous position).

With commodities running today, I'll wait to see how things play out during the week.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (5 May 2021)

Sold ORCL at $78.36
Covered some SPY at $413.93

Jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (5 May 2021)

Sell TAN @ $77.11
Buy XLK @ $136.33

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (6 May 2021)

Buy XLP @ $69.82

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (7 May 2021)

A number of trades. Too much trading currently, but I had to fix a number of errors.

Closed SPY Short @ $417.04 (profit)
Closed NFLX @ $495.42 (loss)
Closed XLK @ $137.28 (profit)

Opened LPX @ $68.21

NFLX was just a dumb trade.

SPY was my hedge. As already covered, I'm now net long because (I think/hope) the market holds the line here.


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (8 May 2021)

Added 1 position long:

Long SLGN @ $43.35

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (10 May 2021)

Some candidates for Monday as Longs:

SAH
SF
SIGI
XEC

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (11 May 2021)

Closed 2 trades:

SLGN sell @ $43.35 (B/E)
LPX sell @ $75.86 (win)

Open 1 Long 

SIGI buy @ $76.96


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (12 May 2021)

So a couple of trades:

Sold SIGI @ $75.85 (loss)
Buy LPX @ $69.98
Buy SPTN @ $20.07

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (16 May 2021)

So no trades over the past few days as the big down day was my travel day to Christchurch and by the time I arrived the market was already toast and pretty much closed and my conference was already starting.

Then the market started to come back. Then the week ended.

So XLE, XLB, no issues they just rocked along. They are the hot sectors currently. HYG is ok.

LPX. If I had been at my desk, on the break, I would have sold it. I wasn't. I still hold it:













That is the situation.

While SPTN:

I really like the look of (monthly). I will move this stock into my weekly portfolio. Now prior to this, I didn't have a weekly portfolio. I do now and this is my first position. If you read @Skate and @peter2, one has a weekly system, the other is building a weekly portfolio because catching the huge trends is just so profitable. Looking at the chart below, you'd probably expect trouble at the $35 mark. But if it breaks out, it could just run and run. I like the industry also.









So LPX I will simply hedge through offsetting PUTS against the position. I'll trade my way to a profit in the position, irrespective of what the stock actually does.

Now that I'm home, I'll run a scan and assess any possible candidates for Monday.


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (16 May 2021)

So a couple of ETFs sitting on my watch list:

ESPO @Skate for bringing this one to my attention; and
XLC, also getting close to an entry point.

A couple of individual names, both trucking:

SNDR
ARCB

Camper vans

CWH

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (18 May 2021)

LPX sell @ $63.83 (loss)

Buy XLV @ $123.34
Buy XLRE @ $42.03

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (19 May 2021)

Buy PZZA @ $96.80

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (19 May 2021)

Sell SPY @ $4,111.31

To hedge the long positions.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (20 May 2021)

Sold;

PZZA @ $93.44 (loss)
SPTN @ $20.08 (profit) lost a lot of open profit.
XLE @ $51.93 (profit)
XLB @ $85.95 (profit)

Short Sells:

MDY @ $484.7
SLY @ $94.47

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (20 May 2021)

Sold XLV @ $122.59 (loss)

So pretty much net short now.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (20 May 2021)

So looking at the sectors today:

Tech. had a bounce.





Breaking that down:






Breaking down:









Some interesting charts in here.

MAXN shows some possibilities. Could probably get a pretty good entry long. The leaders are already making an initial entry a little late. Alternatively, buy the whole lot in TAN.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (21 May 2021)

Flippe-floppe:

Sell to close:

SLY @ $95.08
MDY @ $488.68
S&P500 @ 4009.78

Buy Long

JETS @ $26.02
XBI @ $127.42

Open tomorrow assuming market trading higher:

IHF @ market
PJP @ market
SLV @ market

Watching 

$TNF for a LONG. or SHORT the 10yr Cash.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (22 May 2021)

So a flurry of new trades.

Sell to close:

JETS @ $26.12 (win)
XBI @ $127.99 (win)

Although both were wins, it was actually more of a case of not letting them (potentially) move to a loss. The wins were peanuts.

Buy to open long.

GOOG @ $2,349.60
IHF @ $270.83
PJP @ $80.38

This month (so far) has seen excessive trading, largely due to the fractured trends: ie. there have been no trends lasting much more than a day or two. The first BTD morphed into a second bout of weakness, which we haven't seen for a little while, which splintered the market trend. This has necessitated flippe-floppes from net long to net short back to net long with periods of market neutral thrown in.

The issue is: we become conditioned to chop in/out of trades. Better to grab a small profit than a loss. Wrong way to trade. If and it is a pretty big if atm, the overall market can re-establish some structure of a trend, then we will be able to sit in a longer lasting trend in either individual names or sectors. For the moment I'm in Health, but 2 sub-sectors of that sector: drugs and health care providers. Real Estate as a broad sector and GOOG a sector all on its own.

I have no idea whether the crypto collapse hurts stocks. It probably hasn't helped them. Today cryptos are having another spaz. day, but stocks while opening strong faded badly mid-morning. I think they hold and trade with some strength into the close.

This is how we stand currently:






It would be far better to have that 20EMA acting as support rather than resistance.

















Amazing that I am in them long enough to actually post their charts. Enjoy, they might be gone before the close! This was never supposed to be a day-trading thread.


jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (22 May 2021)

ducati916 said:


> So a flurry of new trades.
> 
> Sell to close:
> 
> ...



Is Mr flip flop contagious ? Or just response to a market?
;-)


----------



## ducati916 (22 May 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Is Mr flip flop contagious ? Or just response to a market?
> ;-)




At the moment it would appear so. I 'think' the worst is now behind us, although that low VIX really concerns me. SPY has, if it holds into the close and doesn't dump, has established a very new 'trend' to the upside, which will take or be led by the stronger sectors. If not, more flippe-floppes ahead.


Buy Long

XLF @ $37.59

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (25 May 2021)

No mercy in this market. Shoot first, ask questions later.

Sell to close:

XLF @ $37.80 (winner) but weaker than expected.
PJP @ $80.05 (loss)
IHF @ $271.01 (winner) but both health based stocks did not move enough to warrant holding.

Buy to Open

OC @ $105.30

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (25 May 2021)

Today's scan, for tomorrow's possible entries:

ACU
CCS
DUK (you just know this one will happen)
WTS (watch atm)

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (26 May 2021)

Sell to close:

OC @ $105.00 (loss)

Buy to open:

MANH @ $134.12
JETS @ $26.46

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (27 May 2021)

Added only 1 trade today:

Buy long:

SLV @ $25.87

The market has essentially held the line and exhausted the bears, which should mean that we get for a period of time a bit of a trend rather than the chop of the last month.

GOOG, XLRE are moving nicely.
JETS on the runway.
MANH still waiting to see if/where it explodes.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (28 May 2021)

Sell Short UUP @ $24.20

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (29 May 2021)

So a couple of trades today.

Sell to Close:

GOOG @ $2414.77 (win) 
JETS @ $26.85 (win)

I actually wanted to hold both of these, particularly GOOG, but the methodology had it as a sell. Will look to buy back into GOOG.

Buy to Open

LPX @ $67.51
OPY @ $49.76

So now I hold Oppenheimer and Manhattan. Odd.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (29 May 2021)

Buy to Open.

NFLX @ $504.14

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (2 June 2021)

Sell to close:

NFLX @ $500.25

Buy to open

RIOT stock @ $28.58
RIOT PUT @ $5.91

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (2 June 2021)

Buy to open

GPC @ $132.48

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (3 June 2021)

Sell to close

GPC @ $132.02 (loss)
LPX @ $65.71 (loss)
MANH @ $136.09 (win)
OPY @ $49.99 (win)

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (3 June 2021)

Sell to open

XBI @ $126.20

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (3 June 2021)

ducati916 said:


> Sell to open
> 
> XBI @ $126.20
> 
> ...





Buy to close

XBI @ $126.49

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (4 June 2021)

Buy to open

FB @ $325.28


Sell to close

FB @ $324.95

Sell to open

MSFT








Buy to close






jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (4 June 2021)

ducati916 said:


> Buy to open
> 
> FB @ $325.28
> 
> ...



Mr Duc,
Is there a way (an easy way) for you to give us an idea of the actual performance of these swing trades overall?
Obviously percentage not $
A kind of weekly status.i suppose you do maintain something of that sort  for your own checks?


----------



## ducati916 (4 June 2021)

Ok, moving past a few day trades, it looked like Tech. was going to bounce, didn't, then collapse, but didn't.

Buy to open long

OPY @ $46.69






So a couple of days ago I had a nice entry, showing some nice open profits which largely went....poof and got out with some small profit. I have re-entered, looking for a re-test and break higher. That's the plan anyway.

*So I'm going to trade to a target initially. On OPY the target is $52.53. (Assuming) that it gets there, the position (or partial position) will be closed. I'll check the weekly, just in case I can move it to a weekly.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (4 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Mr Duc,
> Is there a way (an easy way) for you to give us an idea of the actual performance of these swing trades overall?
> Obviously percentage not $
> A kind of weekly status.i suppose you do maintain something of that sort  for your own checks?




Bonjour Monsieur Frog,

Yes I can do that. I'll do it weekly.

jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (4 June 2021)

ducati916 said:


> Bonjour Monsieur Frog,
> 
> Yes I can do that. I'll do it weekly.
> 
> ...



Much appreciated.i like the overall idea of these swing trades,but aware of the work involved, L
Looking at results from a pro, might push me to add swing trading to my todo list


----------



## ducati916 (5 June 2021)

Sell to close:

OPY @ $49.09 (loss).

The open price was incorrect. It was opened at $49.69.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (5 June 2021)

So I have done a quick tot up of all the trades. The quick answer is: a ******g waste of time and effort. Complicating the issue (which I couldn't be bothered to delve into overmuch) is that not all the trades used the same capital. ETF trades were generally x5 the size of individual stocks, which is a volatility/risk issue.

So I have treated all trades as essentially the same size.

I have also ignored brokerage costs which would of course have a negative impact.

So in little over 1 month I have made +/- 38 closed trades for a total average return of +4.8% (includes open profits so may change). 
Winning trades: 17
Losing trades: 21
(Again an estimation as some trades were hedges, but close enough).

And of course in actual dollar terms, due to the difference in size of trades, even that is not fully reflective of the net result, which is lower again once you really take this into account.

I still have 5 trades open: Short UUP, Long XLP, XLRE, SLV, and hedged RIOT. Going forward, I'll simply manage them but won't include them in the modified methodology.

As I said, waste of time and effort. However a useful exercise. What can be taken away:

(i) Trading chop is a very bad idea. Now of course you can't really predict that it will be chop, otherwise you wouldn't bother.

(ii) In chop, trends are broken. Therefore for swing trades you need to adapt, timewise, the length of the trade. Ie. shorter. This however rather defeats the object, which is to try and catch a trend and let the winners run for several days/weeks.

(iii) Entries count heavily, as do exits. If either one is poor, the results get even worse very quickly. Initially I wanted to give positions a bit of breathing room to potentially run.

(iv) Having initially a far too flexible a time frame, ie. nothing concrete, the structure of the entries/exits was lacking. This more than anything caused many of the issues.

(v) Be consistent in stock selection. I waffled about between ETFs, stocks. Do one. Simply a chart based analysis is not sufficient in choppy conditions. The trend that looked very solid, collapses the next day. With this style of trading, that simply cannot happen. Sods law applies: if the index has a bad day, although some stocks will buck the index and trade against it, they won't be your stock selections.

(vi) Be aware of over-trading. I definitely over-traded. Rookie error.

Going forward.

(i) Only trade the indices, specifically SPY. The entry exit conditions will become far tighter and specific, which will also cut down on the over-trading issue.

(ii) Max time in trade 1 week (potentially a Monday entry Friday exit) but could be simply overnight, long/short. This will also cut down on the over-trading issue.

So a little planning over the w/e ready for Monday.

jog on
duc


----------



## peter2 (5 June 2021)

I can agree that it's been tough to swing trade over the past few months. The chop wins. One day you've got some nice profits and thinking about an exit if it goes a little higher, then you've lost most of it on the next open. Stocks that I've been chopped around in and pass, go on a tear when I'm not looking. Argh. 

I traded *AMC* several times back in March. Do you think I traded it last week when it went ballistic? No, because I was trading other duds. 






These frustrations are nothing new. We all experience them many times during the year. That's why I always like to read FFFly. Even the trading "God" gets frustrated at times but he keeps coming back the next day.


----------



## bsnews (5 June 2021)

Do you apply any hard rule to profit taking. Like if you were up lets say 20% and the trade dropped 5% would you take profit or would it be if you thought the trade could still run? I understand with system trading you have it coded.
Do you only let it run for XX days or weeks or it it all charting?
This has became a real hurdle for me, more it plays with my mind with open profits and of coarse greed and fear lol
It is amazing what having money on the table does. 
Cheers


----------



## ducati916 (5 June 2021)

bsnews said:


> Do you apply any hard rule to profit taking. Like if you were up lets say 20% and the trade dropped 5% would you take profit or would it be if you thought the trade could still run? I understand with system trading you have it coded.
> Do you only let it run for XX days or weeks or it it all charting?
> This has became a real hurdle for me, more it plays with my mind with open profits and of coarse greed and fear lol
> It is amazing what having money on the table does.
> Cheers




In the context of this method I am going to keep it short term and on a short leash. Which means there will be an entry condition and an exit condition. The profit or loss is immaterial. Obviously it is far better that there be a profit.

The problem with keying an exit to a profit is that you can give up lots of potential profit. Conversely, you can also preserve profits because the next day....poof, they are gone. Far better to have hard entry and exit signals that maintains consistency of execution.

The signals that I will now use will cut way down on the number of trades each week. I think though that the % of winners to losers should rise. If that does occur, it is easy to boost $profit through the use of leverage. Using high leverage with a 50/50 method is a fast way to the poorhouse.

The shorter answer is that your taking of profits has to be subservient to your methodology.

jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (6 June 2021)

ducati916 said:


> So I have done a quick tot up of all the trades. The quick answer is: a ******g waste of time and effort. Complicating the issue (which I couldn't be bothered to delve into overmuch) is that not all the trades used the same capital. ETF trades were generally x5 the size of individual stocks, which is a volatility/risk issue.
> 
> So I have treated all trades as essentially the same size.
> 
> ...



It was not a great result but was a needed check it seems.happy to have helped triggering it, and sure it will end up a positive 👍


----------



## ducati916 (6 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> It was not a great result but was a needed check it seems.happy to have helped triggering it, and sure it will end up a positive 👍





Indeed.

Monday will see entries into:

XLK
XLV
XLY

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (8 June 2021)

Sell to open

SPY @ $421.37
XLF @ $38.24

Buy to open

XLK @ $139.39
XLC @ $79.36


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (9 June 2021)

Sell short to open 

SPY @ $422.63

Buy long to open

JETS @ $26.20
FINX @ $45.55
XLI @ 104.89


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (12 June 2021)

All trades now closed.

Long positions:

XLK @ $141.62
XLC @ $79.57
JETS @ $26.33
FINX @ $46.09
XLI @ $103.42

Short positions

XLF @ $37.47
SPY @ $423.57

I'll breakdown the % return

XLK + 1.5%
XLC  + 0.2%
JETS (-3%)
FINX +1%
XLI (-1%)
XLF +2%
SPY (-0.3%)

Total +0.4%

Which seems unimpressive. When you apply the leverage component, the $ return is far better. Obviously had it been an overall loss, so would the $ loss.

The first week provided some lessons which will probably improve things moving forward as they are all easily implemented. Next week I'll reopen new positions that will also run for the week.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (15 June 2021)

So new week, new trades.

Buy to Open

ABT @ $110.19

Sell to Open

IHI @ $346.45

Nothing else today.

So these will either reach their 'targets' and be closed or closed on Friday 3.59pm. I will until Wednesday add new positions if they look reasonably attractive. After Wednesday, I'll simply run with what I have.

jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (15 June 2021)

ducati916 said:


> So new week, new trades.
> 
> Buy to Open
> 
> ...



We assume that the buy until Wednesday is to be safe againt the usual ( statistically) fall on Friday and not to keep any risk liability over the weekend ? Ultra cautious mode?


----------



## ducati916 (19 June 2021)

So the trade is showing a loss currently, but nothing scary. I still like the trade, therefore I'll let it run over into next week and see how it goes.

I'll also be adding next week's trade to it in a shortened trading week.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (22 June 2021)

So new trades:

Buy to Open:

XBI
TAN
ESPO
SKYY
PG
SOCL

Sell to Open

SPY
XLP

jog on
duc


----------



## Thegoat (22 June 2021)

WMR


----------



## qldfrog (22 June 2021)

Thegoat said:


> WMR




for swing trade only :WMR P/E ratio488.40


----------



## ducati916 (22 June 2021)

Prices:

Buy to Open:

XBI @ $134.73
TAN @ $81.42
ESPO @ $70.41
SKYY @ $103.19
PG @ $132.89
SOCL @ 68.73

Sell to Open

SPY @ $420.73
XLP @ $69.03


jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (23 June 2021)

Sell to close:

ESPO:







jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (26 June 2021)

Everything looking good here. I'll simply leave the trades on to run through next week.


jog on
duc


----------

